# Medical / Travel Insurance



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,,

I have tried typing "Medical insurance", and "Travel Insurance" into the search window, but not getting anything specific.

Basically, we need travel/medical insurance for two, two week trips to Europe.
Having contacted the CC Red Pennant service, they put me through to a medical advisor. I tried to explain about Rita's medical condition, but was met with a barrage of questions about personal details, etc. I explained that I needed some advice first, before parting with those details. The advisor was adamant that she needed the personal details for their database first, before she could provide any advice as to Rita's condition being accepted for insurance. 

As you can gather, I am somewhat sceptical about providing those detais until we are satisfied with the level of cover, if any at all.

Can anyone help, by pointing us in the right direction please.

Thanks in advance.

Jock.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Hi all,,
> 
> Deleted by me. PM sent
> 
> Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

JockandRita said:


> Hi all,,
> 
> I have tried typing "Medical insurance", and "Travel Insurance" into the s
> 
> Deleted by me


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Motorhomer,

PM replied to. Thanks.  

Jock.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I have gone with 1stop travel insurance for the last 2 trips abroad, found them to be the cheapest, you have to declare medical conditions and the premium relates to whatever condition, we were lucky as ours didnt alter the premium but we wern't covered for those particular conditions, Boots is a good one but more expensive, friends of mine use it and he has a kidney condition as well as other things, I hope you get it sorted out, 1stop were very helpful when I rang them, Have a nice holiday,  Anne.


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Hi Jock,

You usually have to part with a lot of medical history to get cover where there is a pre-existing condition. If you get cover that excludes certain conditions, be sure to get the European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) as that will cover you for emergency treatment while in the EU.

Hope this helps.

IH


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Our thanks to Anne, and IrishHomer for the info. EHIC in the wallet as we speak. :lol: 

J & R.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

The position so far.....

*1Stop*...Annual policy = £271, pre existing...covered, or £66.80 without 8O 8O 8O

*Direct Line*...Annual policy = £215, pre existing... not covered.

*Red Pennant (CC*)...Annual policy = £136 pre existing...not covered.

*Gold Cover (MCC*)...Annual policy...£99 + £42 for pre existing, = £141
( Same )................Single trip........£39, pre existing covered.

Has anyone had any dealings with *"Gold Cover"?*

Both Rita and I are under 50 years of age, (just). However, although they don't include my asthma in their medical calculations, they do include Rita's lifetime condition, which she would not want me to make public.  

Jock


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

try ch facilities/ able2travel i went to cyprus last year only 6 month after a heart attack, and they have quoted me £146 for an annual policy for this year including my wife 0870 750 6711 staff are very helpful.Also j&m insurance services quoted me online at about £80 just for myself but have not rung to confirm.http://www.travelbility.co.uk/ or tel 01992566966
hope these help
Rob


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

My Co-op bank account gives me medical cover and I have some serious diabetic problems and it seems now directline home insurance is covering my family abroad.


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

*Medical insurance*

Hi.
As you know both Keith and I are disabled along with our little boy Farhan. We know how difficult it is to get holiday insurance when you have pre existing conditions. Most companies will not cover us when we declare them. But not to declare them makes any insurance void. We have now found this company and their rates and cover are great. Give them a try. www.free-spirit.com 
Good luck with your quest.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

RR said:


> My Co-op bank account gives me medical cover and I have some serious diabetic problems and it seems now directline home insurance is covering my family abroad.


Watch the direct line one john I also have it and its ok so long as you have no pre-existing problems and they wouldnt touch me because of the heart attack.So even though it covers my wife if it was me who had problems she would be stuck with no meens of getting me home
Rob


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Our thanks to Rebbivid, LttleKath00 and RR for the info.

We will certainly look at the links provided.

Having dealt with one or two companies / brokers, you just know what the routine is going to be, on every further enquiry that you are going to make. And when they get to the bit, "the final premium is X Y & Z, however",..... well, that's where I just lose all interest.

Where is the incentive for people to be up front and honest, and actually take out insurance, when you know that you are going to be stung / loaded. And it doesn't matter how long you have been a loyal member of a particular club / association, it's business, at the end of the day.

Rant over.  

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Update*

Hi all,

Having contacted a whole host of firms for medical/travel insurance, we ended up with "Gold Cover" with the medical insurance through "CSA Healthline", as this was the only firm to cover Rita's pre-existing condition

Gold Cover

*CSA Healthline*: 0870 3669375 (9.30 - 5.30 Monday - Friday) Sorry, can't find a link.

We have had a few letters blankly refusing to cover Rita, but would be happy to take our money. 8O 8O 8O

£141.00p for annual multi trip, up to 30 days per trip, throughout Europe.

*SORTED*

Jock.


----------

